# Battle's Truth at Deftriz Mountain



## Felikeries (Feb 5, 2004)

Battles Truth at Deftriz Mountain

Saturated by the dreams,alacritive searing fauna of drenched pride-tears of those allowed to consume and believe-this rainstorm settling the truimph-deflection and hopes.Geleshmirk stood at the pub front-not so disturbed by the wheather as what lay before him and the maze conquering friends that turned from a lot of forgotton drites to a glorious band of noble adventurers saught by all for answers-for it was now that a
Relling terror unleashed from the mountain of Deftriz was approaching.
“god if only I knew what the doorway to the mountain of Deftriz has in store-as so
easily we took the maze”
Sess opened the door of the pub-having heard the last of his words
“so Vaerheszee may be shallow in that it only asks of us to save the lands
from curse again-but not in that we aren’t worthy;is that what troubles you
Geleshmirk?”
“troubles-no no dear Sess only the foresaken fight against evil”
with that remark in covisive debut he twinkles a hand and a ping sound and a small
ether orb appears then dissapates.
“hmm tricks and beasts,terrors and feasts …we go to fight the Rellings as soon
as Kevhayne returns”Sess 

Kev ran towards 1 of the dragons they had taken in and somehow tamed in their favor
-the rain made the sordid fleet alive and questionable-as then 2 Rellings 100 yards
behind with glowing swords snarled and made at him-why should such a strong
warrior,ex-legion commandent as Kev run-for in his possesion was an amulet
stolen from roving bandits-Rellings.A key!
“go quickly now – fly – return me to Vaerheszee!”
The flying beast blinked-asinine-yet no furry,the storm blanketing rain-flight
was a torrent quickening through the night sky-weary against the bastard winds-
searching for the twinkling eyes of fire at safety.Vaerheszee finally only 3 lagwishes
away.Landed-with the other beast-the mission was a success.
“good to see you have returned-and what,I believe you are holding is all
we need to destroy the mountain of Deftriz”K 1 was there
“we can hope so and begin-that is all I know”Kev brattened from the war asunder
from his own view.

Sess with her 2 tigers sitting beside the booth,K 1,K 2,Geleshmirk and
Kev looked upon the amulet-the waitress maiden provided them with pewter mugs
of dark ale.
“it’s silver is it not?”K 1
“perhaps-but what is this zigging carviture that is a magic cutform
I don’t know”Geleshmirk
“it is Relling I believe,silly-they aren’t without any of the arts”Sess responded
“perhaps we should wait for day to leave”K 2 
“yes any more rain wettining hell-it’d not be good”Kev
“very well”Geleshmirk


“I have the map of which we can see the journey to the east may be of 3 days-any last words”Sess
“yes don’t think you can have the castle if we can stop this”Geleshmirk then the first on-the supplies had been
set before and G,S,K 1 were on one and K 2,Kev,and the beasts the other.
“pity we shant pass over the remains of our conquest”K 2
“yes about that I’ve considered having Wiliyiah and mijini,however it isn’t for certain”Geleshmirk throwing words
“it will be a battle”Sess 
“well once borne of the ways one can never quit-we’ll find them at Eastbrook village”K 2
the tigers roawl in agreement as they separate and do some diving and fancy flight
gathering the views,easily sinister-as such that an impending storm of clouds and ghosts raining
impurity and maladroit calibrations was to be at the elucid forests of trolls,goblins,and more-and of
course the mighty village,cities,and castles-the leader to a certain warring premise;there was Eastbrook-
un hallow to any of this as they swooped in for landing.The calous quarry buildings belayed with mortar
and thatch roofs-places as well-and the councilet of Eastbrook building with daper-do appearance like
a piece of an evil rulers keep-set in the middle of Eastbrook.
“2 will have to stay to watch our flyers”Geleshmirk
“I will”K 1
“I will”kev
“very well shall we-“Geleshmirk to Sess
The towne was alive as best as was-the merchants and preachers crowded the towne centre and 
Folks attentded their acts of labour-though if the curse was known remained to be seen to Sess,Geleshmirk,
K 2,and the tigers
“fare thee well mage-and witch” a man with a staff and some sort of garment showing a postion on the
councelit said as they passed in –to the foray
A female in garned of letheur attire stood as a preachess nearly teary eyed on about
The problem.
“the Rellings have always ment the decimation of peace- have always caused more harm then
would be allowed- is this not the same situation we’ve been in before ,to allow them any way to
our homelands other than a battered pathetic band of pitifull remaining strugglers – it’d be hopeless-
let us form an army with the lands lest we-“
“and of the curse –the mountain of Deftriz what say you?”Sess asked
“ahh a taker – well these days ol war it tisn’t indeed they have a new blackened magic to cause
more troubles than troubles in the past have ever…ever… ever concieved”
“we go to fight them – we are the sworn enemies – what say you to our own band of adventurers?”
Geleshmirk prompting the rile
“oh so it is – thee I know of thee-the witch with beasts who destroyed the maze for the council
of realms –uh eeh-let us take to an ale together-so be it”she stepped from a crate
and they followed her to a pub with an open bar to the centre.
“that is good  Eastbrook pub I shall have to remember”K 2
“thank you- thank mr Brastiny – makes it himself – so let me see you are iether sir Hef or sir Mitchel-“
she gulps one time before and 1 time after.
“yes sir Mitchel – pleseant to find a woman valiant with the fights – be it Vaerheszee as sweet Sess
or Eastbrook”K 2
“tell us do you have any idea where we could find Wiliyiah and mijini,those we saved from the maze-
a winged lio-“Sess
“of course they help the wheat mill construction crews and the like usually – you’ll find them to the
south area of our humble village”
“and you wish to fight with an army – such as that I understand we can only offer our mission –
a victor against the mountain of Deftriz to which in favor before you remark we do have an amulet
key-a key to sentient wars end”Geleshmirk finished the ale wildly as nearly let the mug fall on the pallet.
Past the ominous counelit appeal they went and walked to a grinding mill-two workers pushed the
axis spurned grinding – which 1 of course was Wiliyiah with mijini sat upon her back with a small 
whiplet occasionaly marching her to push ever so timely at the work.
“Wiliyaih ! hello ! we are taking upon a battle again and wished for your help if you agree”Sess
at the open front called to her first.
“a haa!-hello friends – as you can see we’re just at work – for not we spend time at the wheat mill –
Wiliyiah occasionaly alivened with my cropping”-with that mijini hoped off and sat then upon her
Integrated carpet in a free flowing skirt and open thin blue blouse with black laces.
“ms Telia – you’ve arrived with our brave friends – such a pleasure to find you here to take me away from 
this-greetings”Wiliyiah moved from the grinder following mijini as they all stepped away
from the place to discourse.
“ms Telia –I’ve a certain question of what is thyne’s first name”K 2 perhaps a bit striken
with her beuty.
“Sazatee Telia – former warrior who fought the Rellings years ago and will make then fall to
their graves again – if I may”she responds K 2 takes her hand which numbly assuages the 
response and kisses it.
“we can only fight this strange curse spoken of if so taken is it’s source the mountain of Deftriz-
I imagine that we should’st continue from here-there are 2 more days of dragon flight”
“ah dragons – the greatest of fortunes I believe we will make to – though I should quary to task
a retrieval of weapon before we leave dear Eastbrook”Sazatee stated as they began towards the 
towne fortunes again.
Soon they were gathered upon the beasts,Sazatee with a beautifull sword strapped upon her back not
unlike Kev who he and K 1 and the beasts were introduced and they so begin their journey to the
mountain of Deftriz.
Disturbed by the sight of a humunoidish creature at the site they were going to land
they bridged right a bit to a smaller clearing just providing enough room for the two flyers.
“should we investigate this setback – perhaps it’s an escapee from their rancor”Geleshmirk offered.
“I don’t see why not”Sess
“if they have any live prisoners – that I find a fetch of days water from the truth”Sazatee instigating
yet another impediment of these Relling enemies.
They made carefully towards the sight and there it was a trollish 7 ft being,green and with no nose!
It had armour that was scratched and worn,of leatheur.
“who goes there,what god befouled reasons are you approaching me!”it smathered
“we are seeking to destroy the Rellings – friend or foe?!”Sess answered as they stood 15 ft away.
“friend if this is so,I have been able to free myself from the mountain prison – while they created a
magic storm-“
“yes the storm that is why we’re here – to prevent it from making it to Vaerheszee or Eastbrook”Geleshmirk
said approaching:the troll shook hands with the mage and smiled.
“this I should like very much to see done do you need another?”
“this is a war, however, I fear you have the best of us,there is one more days journey before we
reach Deftriz”Geleshmirk
“I’m Thakieny,humans may name me Ken if you wish”it responded following them.
“this is Sess the beautifull witch-Rengor Rigor the tame beasts-Wiliyiah-mijini-Sazatee new as well,
sir Hef- sir Mitchel- Kevhayne-and I the mighty Geleshmirk-boldest scorcerer from Vaerheszee
there ever was”
“ah magicians and warriors-well this is not unlike the band of troublesome trolls and halflings 
I pirated about the countryside with before”
“theif!what exactly did you do to get cuaght”Sazatee
“we were surrounded as passing the area-unknown to us that it was Relling territory – though the 
monstrous lot such as these zombies were usaully the type we had theivery interests in,then
human villages paid us for the items – and sometimes we helped them to hunt their own criminals”Ken
procliamed of the strange fortune or nie that he had danced with-and made to 1 of the flyers lastly.
They took off-as though the sense of so many passengers wasn’t dissolvent of their ways-the dragons
swooned through the air not faltering a bit at a swoop or current run as if no boundaries between them
and the skies stood between these now soldiers of good’s air support.
They passed through the night resting for sleep and food then were soon beholding the place
of misfortune.
“the camp of a 1000 or maybe fewer Rellings is just to the west and north of the mountain – 
fare away from this at this time I suggest”Ken called.
Geleshmirk lead K 1 with a motion in the direction they should – and they settled next to a stream.
“the journey by foot – will there be scouts?”Kev asked
“they have dogs”Ken
“yes I believe we encountered such at the maze”Geleshmirk
“these are not such any regular pet – they are constructed evil torrents which stand 6 ft”Ken
“then we will cover our way with the stream”K 1 offered
“one can only hope they don’t find our scent this way but one must hope they don’t suprize us”
Wiliyiah said following Kev,Geleshmirk and Sess in on the small itself-the 2 ½ ft deep water.A few
tidilwinks of the sand hourglass later a storm cloud front they had not noticed as strange before
roiled forward with speed and a lightening flurry-green-blue and ether like and several crashes of thunder,
the electricity there wisping about lateraly with the clouds-opened the doorway for a tremendous blazing
of similar energy that showed the form of cutforms like that on the amulet;the clouds then made strange
winds woosh all across the lands visible.
“the dark trickery has begun- the sky is brandishing the markings of the rune amulet”Kev
“yes I see – no more than 1 day – may we take now”Geleshmirk looking to the sky as well as the others did.
The water in the stream then too became effected in blue whirl fluid-appeared like die swirling through
the terst- then suddenly-
“there’s magic brewing – the stream may be-“Sess attempted to speak but then there was an overwhelming
current taking the river to 5 ft with the festering blue strangeness – they pumeled and scoffed about 
being streamed by the stream ever so quickly:careening for air in the midst of the suprize when finally they
were let into a cavern that had a poolet and embankment sides.The underground river there had begun again
just above the pools regular surface level.Now stood upon the sides dripping wet,they hoped this may
be a good destination in loo of the place it was.
“this is a spot,not a spot of a cave that is haive – haven but may be a way to make 
our way through the mountain”mijini said-having made the disaster with Wiliyiah clenched in desperation-now
hopping onto her integrated carpet-and swashing about in exclamation.
“that remains to be – visible Sess I shall cast a light perhaps you may – such as this is a
greater party as well”Geleshmirk set several flickering blue lights above the them,Sess
then –only hers were green.

“there a cavern hall”mijini stated moving before the group.
“the mountain has places that they gather”Ken
“we shall be carefull”Geleshmirk
They walked 200 ft then reached a hall much grander crossing the way and light barely visible to
the outside at the left.Suddenly marching sounds occurred and they stepped back from the 10 ft high
entrance to view 20 Rellings,some tattered-some leathur-some remenants of chain armour-and 5
in front in black drapping gownes that had shimmering gems lined at the cuffs and collars.
“so soon…wil our magic storm create upheavel that tomorrow we will march to Vaerheszee,and claim
the castle!”Relling 1 of the black gowned.
“and when the time is right tonight the third furry quartz will ensure the raining of disease-is
this not right elder?”R 2
“yes very powerfull tides of the learned orders that created our ways with magic have worked
for generations to have the Rellings behold the disease crystal”R 1
“ha ha ha ,if so they all die- then we will need only scouts”R 3
“though our prayers of might are only a hope”R 4
“and if faith shows the ancient disease crystal powerfull to us then certainly it will carry through the storm”R 5
“god!behold the conspiracy – the demands to make disease kill all”K 1 said in a loud whisper.
“what is known I believe as the chamber of light near the highest cave in the mountain is the 
place the priests go”Ken
“follow if we do – we must be sure there is no signal to the others if they fall before our magic…and 
swords”Geleshmirk jumped down as the Rellings were taking a left passage upward just beyond sight.
“I will send Rengor and Rigor – as thus we may find an alternative to trouble before the chamber
of light”Sess floating to the ground,the tigers jumped after,then they all did,the knights however carefully
with lightened platemail.The lights of magic still flighted about,and Wiliyiah floated through their green
and blue casts flitting her wings for a brief second.
“we can cross some places or pits with flight quite easily – Wiliyiah and I”mijini offered
“such spells to defeat – a group of these gruffs do I ask of you- sir Geleshmirk”Ken making inquisition
“ah indeed he does – but before he does a wild show-perhaps you should be armed with a sword”Kev suggests
“that will answer the trick of our worthyness Ken ‘sevy te eth trice upon word vicious of metal
create a cevias sword’!”Geleshmirk swished his hands as violet ether flowed and mist blanketed the
effect as just then there was a sword floating in air.
Ken took the sword,finding a place for it at his armour.
“thank you – we go”Ken
“I’m a fighter too –if you didn’t want to ask that indeed I tell you,torchkeeping a maze saught our
ways to fighting with the business of alighting”mijini said circling before Ken then the group
taking the front again.
“hmmphph – the powers of such are best let be done with the mage and witch though”Wiliyiah said
unfurling and refolding her wings.

With cold eyes Sess and the tigers went forward,thr group following,they took the hill pathway tunnel
that occasionaly had torches lit by the Rellings.A craken wraeiging screetch eminated and they quickly 
stopped in their tracks.
“I fear we aren’t against simpley these zombies”Geleshmirk percieved
“there are beasts which feed on prisoners-they scowl locked hallways-though one can never be sure”Ken suggested
“we’ll know if they’re locked away from us soon enough-Sess-shall we”Sazatee stepped to her and they continued
Reaching a cross hall the left-20 ft-revealed a gate closed-again the beast horror resounded.
“certainly we can’t expect a sudden freeing of one which is gated from us can we”K 2 asked to Ken.
“I don’t know-they may have a way with these creatures-maybe their kept as watchers at times”Ken started towards the gate.
Raiaiwil!Greeish!A 6 legged furrry vicious toothed zombie devil lion bear – if that even begins to describe the 10 ft creature with intent to kill-slammed the gate as the group stepped back and jumped taking their weapons.
Sess and Geleshmirk undoubtedly considered a spell whilst mijini swooped toward the gate and chided it
making it raiaiwl more – avoiding 2 claws swipes – suddenly the gate crashed to the ground!
“Rengor!Rigor!”Sess commanded as she lghtening struck it for 4 seconds-but there was no effect!
The tiger beasts each bit onto a center leg-claw area and the beast swiped Rengor who let go-as Ken,K 1 and
K 2 tried to stab it,but it was nimble inspite of itself and they were blocked 2 to 4 times each and finally
Rigor was kicked off.Geleshmirk twinkled his fingers and a cloud of ether appeared above the beast just
before it lunged towards them – water smashed it down and Ken and Kev and Geleshmirk eash stabbed its’
neck section in it’s confused state – the battle was won – and the monster spazmed 1 time and its’ eyes and
mouth erupted in a bit of blue fire, then ,lifeless was it.
“was that loud enough to bring the Rellings hunting us”Sazatee asked
“we must be carefull – certainly if we stay a good distance away”Ken suggested
“I say we go – 1 down-1 army to go”mijini said
“the fight is to bring the amulet to a safe place not against these zombies is that not true sir Kevhayne”Wiliyiah
stepped to the front with mijini while asking.
“yes-though we’re known for taking on the world aren’t we”Kev
“certainly,yes,well to do,of course”etc they replied in the wrye and they continued the other direction.
As they met with a pit in the center of the hall they each stepped together and close to the ledge.
“well we are in need of trickery for this-unless Ken there is certain to be found a mechanisim”Geleshmirk
“I don’t have a word for thee”Ken told true-and set.
“I’ll just skiff over and check if there are levers around as there were that used gears and so forth at the
maze”mijini flited across and scowled floating next to the walls looking.
“no there’s a missing element about this”mijini stated making over to the others.
“well-let’s see I can make a rope but there’s no place to tie it”Geleshmirk pondered aloud.
“I could cast sand but we may need it for a more important time-I don’t think it will work
but for 4 times”Sess
“the sand-that’s a good option –take this as it-beseeches us”K 1
“well – ok – step aside everyone – thank you ‘fise of tine sand alive cast to the pit a certain trime
to space and time’”Sess glowed briefly making gestures then a great sand pile leading mostly to the rim
at the other side and a 7 ft drop at theirs was in the pit.
A jump-trudging-betwisted making of wish wash sand impacted and taken finally allowed each and every
across the first trap of sorts,of course Wiliyiah and mijini thought nothing of it using their own atributes
to do so.

They made through 500 yards and took the hall which was making upward then reached a cross way 
which directly from them revealed a tremendous cavern.
“let’s look in the cavern perhaps a hint of which direction to follow will be there”Geleshmirk said as they
progressed into the area.
It was 150 ft diameter and a 50 ft ceiling,rafters went across and upon the walls and a guilletene was
revealed at the left – fresh prints appeared to be so at the ground and 3 stone altars,2 sides and a top
with similar etchings as they knew were opposite of the guilletene.
“hmm a magics and death sentence chamber”Ken said going to look more closely at the altars.
“I’d not touch that if I were you”Wiliyiah proclaimed flitting her wings
“there is a magic here – look(showed the amulet wich glowed green)for better or for worse”Kev
“worse!we must be with a plan quickly for this is not the room the amulet is to be used!”mijini said
going around Kev to fuse the issue.
The amulet begins to forcabley move toward the right altar and Kev is forced to hold,trying to keep it,
Following it finally breaks free and attches to an amulet dibit on the front.
“we’ve got trouble,the amulet has a mind of it’s own!”Kev
The altar starts to glow green and they all look.The room rumbles a bit then a cloud like the storm appears,
it thunders then rain strikes.
“quickly run from the rain!”Geleshmirk yells-they run to the entry.
The guilletene is now powered-it waggles towards the group and as it slices K 1 places –sword into-in precaution
and it stops the blade-it rumbles a bit.The rain is acid like and following an ethereal explosion 4
ghosts appear!
“ghosts like those of the curse,Geleshmirk we must use magic”Sess exclaims
They concentrate and fire a spell of ethereal flames at the cloud – it fizzles and explodes sending
K 1,Kev,Sess and Geleshmirk who were in front tumbling into the others.Recovered the mass diffuses and
all that remains is the fizzled ground and the glowing altar and amulet.Sazatee takes a tremendous slash onto the
Guilletene cutting 1 side-it cracks and again to the other-it fizzles with magic,then it’s put from it’s alivened state.
“the amulet – we must get it!”Kev says starting into the room.
“damn-it won’t budge – a sword!”mijini getting to the problem first.
Kev prys with sword and after a few trys it drops to the ground and the supernatural buzz has ended.
“well we know there is a certain power to the key we have to use”K 2
“and that thestorm of evils should find a place with it”Sess offers
“why were they here- is there a secret hall,perhaps we should look”Sazatee returns blade to back.
“yes,yes,here it is-justly so this is a wall door-no way to open it though”mijini exclaims at a place 
across from the entrance.
Ken,K 1,K 2,and Kev get to it and push-then it barely budges to the side,once there is enough space for
Leverage it is opened enough to walk through.
“there are torches-they have been this way”Ken sees
The hall soon turns to quarry stones and spans 10 ft as before and they make towards steps into
A room – but stop.There is chanting,the Rellings are there and a female is bound in chains on a 
placate and close –of the beast such as was killed at the gate is chained just beyond reach of
the helpless innocent,a human-in regular village clothing though tattered. 
“upon this furry the new shall over take the old – unwanted inhabitants of our land shall die – and
ghosts will rain from the sky- cast now this human to our might as she is mutilated with the
priests of the curse sight!”R 1 priest makes a statement as the chanting ends.
“we must save the human”Wiliyiah says opening her wings getting set to dash in.
“then we will try”Kev takes sword.
“free the woman-be carefull with the creature-we will use spells as best as can be”Geleshmirk
With that Wiliyiah leads the way and pounces  2 Rellings to the ground before it’s known an
attack has occurred.Sword fighting begins-and 2 priests go to release the beast.Sazatee breaks the bindings with
a powerfull snap with her sword.
“oh thank you,thank you-I’m a prisoner of these evil ones what shall I do?”
“quickly go to a safe place-away from the battle – follow me”Sazatee says as a priest has a spear
taken from the wall and throws it trying to kill the maiden – Sazatee swipes the spear though-and she
knocks away 2 attackers taking her to a corner,and turns to add cover for her if need be.Kev and Geleshmirk
are surrounded by 6 Rellings who think they can win,the zombies smiling intently.But Geleshmirk uses a
spell that with glowing power sends the placate the innocent was on smashing into the foes – as Kev
swaps away one so they can avoid the flying object-4 are killed-and Ken steps in killing a Relling from
behind while Kev duels the other.The tigers tackle a priest who has just set the creature free- Sess watches
setting to cast spell and in a swipe of her hand the monster is covered to the neck in sand,and 1 priest
is burried.The tigers maul it’s face killing it – quite brutal!
 A doorway opens and 3 priests run in first and 10 Rellings follow-Kev and K 2 kill 1 still battling-a slice at
the chest and 1 across the neck.The doorway closes the wild chaos and battle is over- 2 Rellings upon the
ground try to crawl to the doorway.
“perhaps these smoots will answer some questions for us before they find a way to the grave”mijini
flys above them proclaiming to the others.
They gather together –next to mijini and the 2 dying Rellings
“I am Weesha- Weesha of Telgore Keep-you know of it?”
“yes of course-it lies beyond the swamp south of Eastbrook-I’m sorry that you suffered the wrath
of the Rellings-though we are here to stop it”Sazatee says
“I’m Sess,this is Ken,Geleshmirk,Kev,sir Hef,sir Mitchel,Wiliyiah,mijini,and Rengor and Rigor”Sess introduces
and pets her two tigers.
“I’m gratefull –what will be done to destroy them?”Weesha
“a curse must be stopped-to begin with-that is why we’re here-right now an evil storm is chasing
towards Vaerheszee-a room within Deftriz will be our goal-if you wish to go with us there may be
danger”Geleshmirk

“these problems are variatbly the worst of our lands – so if I am ever a course of action of greater
danger then I may wish – the cause shall so make my wish to follow – or as thee and the battle
friends here are looking to – an end to the Relling curse” Weesha stamered a lack of impudence.
“very true – well I say we get past this trap door of sorts” Geleshmirk attempted pushing at it.
“what is beyond the door!” mijini at one of the Rellings,it looked to her,rolled aside a bit,and died.
“you answer the question!” mijini tried again.
“I am no –no traitor – you are destined to be overtaken”
“really – and your wounds – they don’t appear to be as horrid as you think- surely if we 
let you be – “ Sess-of whom prejudice and pride in battle and aftertones affected the situation.
“I am loyal – no answers”
“fine – who cares – we’re on our way” Kev said
“perhaps magic – Sess can you muster another lightening strike with me at – this – this stone” Geleshmirk
stood back and Sess stepped closer.
Together they fired a strike wich pounded in gorrent oppression for 5 seconds as splatters of fusion
flamed on the earthen material to magical purity untill it blasted away falling at the other side- as so
a loud thump projecting it was a chamber of sorts and a high door that they ensued against.
Working together several bricks straffed – gaffed – and finally pushed away – there they could see
the 400 ft 60 ft ceiling cavern.There were four torches lit on the sides – but no way to tell how it is
that one could get from the chamber to the cavern floor safely.
“the Rellings were crafty – were they not – the disturbing distance to the ground is a step for us that
leaves a confusion”Geleshmirk confessed
“well Wiliyiah and I can look about – safely-there must be a trick to this”mijini stated-thusly her and
Wiliyiah went in – then mijini took a torch from the wall and together they made their way about.
The floor of dirt provided no hints and the walls were plain – but at a place near in compensation to
the door had a lever indeed!
“this is it – I found a lever – I shall move it – and that will do it – a walkway through it”mijini then pushed
the lever.
A ramp way emerged from what looked like a rafter beneath the door-slanting at 60 degrees and the group
arrived as well.
“the doors are tricky by the take,it’s unlikely the next hall shall be simple to make”Sazatee spoke in determination.
“they are more crafty than I realized”Ken 
“well let’s have a look,Rengor!Rigor!”Sess laid an idea.
When the beasts began – a twist of screethings began – the sounds increased – a wild flavor – of course it
was bats.The sounds were from the roof-and they looked upon the shadowy – barely visible visage of hundreds
of bats that soon swarmed alive.
“bats!”K 1 exclaimed
“are these bats of god’s creations – or demon bats?”Kev asked towards Ken.
“we will soon have an answer”Ken replied
The group stood steadfast – in alarm-weapons taken –and deathly do.They sreetched and crazy baffle-black
eye thundered towards them.Soon they were swiping and blocking the attack-however the creatures were
not very interested,and nor demonly,and they soon flew through the open door.
Rengor called in might and scratched at a section making the group arrive at the spot that so was
apperantly a hidden way.
“there is a hall beyond this – yes I can see some cracks about-an earthen door”Sess
“hopefully it will push-well enough,right-shall we”K 2 said and he and Kev,Ken,and K 1 pushed.
No luck-unfortunately the tricks of the ways about the mountain of Defrtiz were allocating greater
troubles as the ways made about further into the dungeonous passages.
“these doors are locked as if though by a strange magic – as if must be done with our opposite effect –
then again – Sess we must open the way” Geleshmirk said
They stood at the door and created a glow into their hands then – forced energy and pushing strength occasionaly making a new place for their hands.
“I feal an unsealing – a few more seconds if you can hold the sorcerery” Sess said
As they pushed with more effort 1 final time a cracking dissrupture of the impending lock upon the door was smited and a falacious undergiving made the door roil forward,then finally topple forward,laying the way to the
hall.
“yeah,hey,hey, the witch and the mage have made way- let’s be on our way to the room we seek
or so be it we spent time and energy – of cheeck!” mijini said floating forward.
“be carefull mijini- I’m not certain we should go so quickly”Wiliyiah stated as the group started.
“yes-as so this is the time to make ceratianty before we go – Rengor,Rigor seek!”Sess commanded
The tiger beasts craving answers festered reaching a crossway – to the left Rengor found a gated hall – and
a new monsterous growl – a trouble for certain.Rigor soon made way to steps and lept over the first few then
climbed the way to a stone brick chamber with a disc upon the floor of ornations and a 6 ft diameter.
The group learning that the path to the right was best followed Sess- once there they lit 2 unlit torches on the
wall next to 2 that must be signs that the Rellings had passed through.A solid gold encirclement made about
the border and strange mineral like rocks formed ½ geometric patterns about the disc.Layne in metal and
silver;signs – patterns and some words in a disfamiliar reticule formed with some semblage to prefect –
a sword and gem stone lay blazened into it in the center – a trap as the maze once was – of sword and
fortune – perhaps indeed!
“could this somehow be a link to the magics of the chamber of light – to crush this now could
 certainly help”Kev suggested,they gathered around it.
“I am not certain of this – though I believe that a disc is layne within the chamber as well,and if we were to
choose – a making against this one may help” Ken replied
“let’s remove the sword – and what follows will be known”K 1 said taking sword to pry at the one in the disc
With no luck – as tumultously trying;break free was not working,Weesha stepped 1 foot into the disc.
“I believe the few words can be translated as saying this ‘ the chamber of lights will destroy – the followers
will lead – the forbidden curse shall lay the future – fear the ancients power’ this is a certain sign that
magics may be combined”Weesha foretold
“I’ll help – so it is – so it shall be ruined if we can”Kev stepped in using sword and soon the disc featured sword
skirmished from it’s holding landing 4 ft away,however that was not the only effect.
The torches flickered and were snuffed from a strange breeze,and the perimeter of the cirle-of gold began to
spin.The darkness was quickly broken when a pyramid of light flew from the disc to 5 ft – as cackling bits
of lightening lept from the be-angered efusement.
“the icon lays a warning – what are we to do” Ken called out as they stepped further away.
“the sword – take it and wield it – perhaps against this light mystery” Geleshmirk made a contribution.
K 2 took it and it crawled with a fire once in hand – swashing it through the light a storm of energy pushed against
and from the blade – as this happened a door opened on it’s own – a hidden feature – and a gate opened – the
beasts of guard were on the way – backed with growls 3 or 4 approached.
There at the way 4 monsters burst in – 2 like the first and the other were 4 legged scaled devil beasts-
horns along their backs and 2 tails whipping about.They stood 5 ft high and had blackened eyes,claws,and teeth – etheral fire blazened from their jaws – and the terror of a force of evil was unleashed as never before
on this quest.They began fighting – sword blocking and jabbing at furried claw swipes when suddenly 1 of
the dogs fired a breathe of energy – Sess however was able to use a lightening spell pushing against it
before it may have eviscerated several of the party.Rengor and Rigor managed to jump onto the back
of the other dog-and sent it wildly about knocking over Geleshmirk,Ken and Weesha – but K 2 used the new
firey sword to the effect that with stabbing the belly the monster shriveled it’s limbs – yealped and
layed lifeless.
“the sword it has a special way against these Deftriz guard beasts-Kev,Hef – step to the side”K 2 said
making to them as they fought the other monster.
Sess crafted a sand spell burrying the dog remaining-however it struggled making progress to break free –
as it barked loudly and began another fire attack Geleshmirk ran his sword through it’s skull.K 2 took 1 arm
of 1 beast as Wiliyiah,Sazatee,and mijini fenced against the other.The monster jumped over Wiliyiah and
knocked Weesha to the ground once again-she was helpless on the ground before the beast;mijini grabbed
it’s tail and used extra force tugging it – it barely moved but lost it’s focus on Weesha and Sazatee culled
a full sword punture into it’s neck.Ken motioned to K 2 and dive rolled to the side of the gaurdian-it made
for him in confusion and another limb was removed on the same side – it growled in pain and bit at Ken 
nearly getting him but quickly and with sport he used his sword to block his own neck and that’s when
Wiliyiah landed on top of it,causing more pained and furried response.Meanwhile Kev,K 1,Geleshmirk and
Sazatee worked about the other who recurgled in anger in response to seeing the other of it’s kind being
de-limbed.
“sails of light darkness and plight send chaos from might make roof to floor with sight!” Geleshmirk cast
in supposition of dodging and hurrydness and the ceiling stones fell pummeling the gaurdien they
faught.They took their opportunity-it was killed.Ken rolled-on the ground as K 2 swashed helping him from
being hurt or killed even – when Wiliyiah bit onto the last limb on 1 side moving from it’s back-mijini
was excited and flew under it knowing this was the last move and K 2 and Ken slashed it’s neck.
“the entrancing prowess of disintigrating corpses as the maze had shown are not with us – though
a view of our victory may be just as well”Kev stated looking about.
“close my friends- thank you sir Mitchell the cause to defend me was soon a little more than needed-
I dare say”Ken
“so it is with greater strength of redemption against that which seeks to stop us-we may begin again-shall
we”Geleshmirk said walking to the door.
“though these halls we must make to ensure our way-as we fuaght and won now-our hope is great however
we must take care-if I may my tigers and I shall lead the way”Sess said as the others bemoved to agree
let her to the front.

The passage made way through a series of additional chambers that were darkened with no apperant purpose,when finally they found themselves at an openeing that contained a grand 
Pool of purple liquid and a few holes in the walls surrounding the 300 ft chamber.The pool looked as though it gathered run-off from the holes,making for some sort of ceremonial significance,or a reaction blessing to an act of magic evisivness.
“the room before us speaks of magical powers,the water-is a strange quality of ferver from blackened arts-I fear it may be dangerous”Geleshmirk announced as they gathered.
“such as the chamber of light,this place is one the Relling priests use for the arts”Ken said
“well I don’t see what we’re worried about-any powers they have we can overtake,perhaps this may be another means for the disease crystal and chamber of light to release it’s strength”Sess stated setting next to the liquid and placing a finger into it.
The liquid fused a burining light onto her hand,as she removed it,she swathed in confusion and 4 seconds later it was gone,an image of what could mean a great source of strength discovered.
“well I have known of pools of magical oils that were finally banished from Eastbrook –for their worths were more destructive in the end,such as this-they hold a spell in it’s alivened state from leaving-for the sky or other places untill it has reached the full power of it’s intention”Sazatee conjected 
The beasts growled as looking to their master and the pool,and the fealings were mutual of all that now stirred in contmplation of how this may be to an adavantage.
Then as they considered the implications of a casting or any other course of action,a growling human like sound was heard,and as it echoed through a tunnel from the wall,then turning they saw that a place in the wall was,burned with a spell or magic and turned to liquid,then stepping into the room was an elven sorcerer.The being was strewn in a clean grey robe,with a silver carved wand,and a complexion of an off-voilet hue;old and vicious looking it stared at the members of the group then spoke first.
“hmmm,humans and a Troll,and beasts-oh and a mijini-that is strange-though I can’t see how the stranger of the assumption isn’t my appearance-“
“hail to thee elf-what brings you to this place of the accursed Relliungs-a foe of their actions I do so hope?”Geleshmirk and Sess stepped together and towards the sorcerer as the beasts flanked the left and right.
“aye-a dealing with the Rellings may be a very warring preimise as I can see you are all quite set for,however the simple reason I am here is that I was teleported durring an incantion that was to search and focus upon great storming energy-though I found myself in this-dungeon or mountain,quite lost,and with no way untill many hours have past to send myself home”
“and what land is it you hail from- mage-?”Sess inquired
“oh –excuse me,I am non other than Krallizroo from the lands of the Southern DefTallise Mountains,there of course the Elven keep of DefTallise once stood-you know of this?”Krallizroo asked as he flipped the wand he held,and swathed across in front of him,making an ether vision appear of the keep so stated(grand and dark grey,with 5 story towers,and a wall surrounding it,fethced into the side of a mountain).
“ahh yes I have certainlY”Weesha stated
“yes the keep of DefTallise-quite a place of sorcery and warring days it once was,I’m sorry for that it is layd abondened now-however let me ask you,what strengths do you have against Relling black sorcerey-for you see there is a spell,a strong storm as you stated,that is sending clouds of acid and estranged ghosts to destroy Vearheszee and Eastbrook,and we are on our-adventure through this-Mountain of Deftriz to stop the curse”
“ah hmm mmh(stops vision of keep)yes the battle to stop a Relling curse,such as my life was often confronted with such requests I do have some notion of what can be done,though I dare say if the entire Relling legion waits to prevent action we may have a greater difficulty than simply stoping the curse”Krallizroo offed the nap,and snapped his hand as the wand turned into a thin bracelet about his wrist,and he stepped looking to the pool,and like Sess set a finger into it.
“aahhh!ooh eeyh- ehh”At first a bit baffled then calmed,by the lquid fire upon his hand
“Ho hum-friend-so that you know nothing will stop us-I fear we must continue now,back through the disc room(to others)and the other hallway-time is running out”Kev said in quick announcement before the others.
“wait just a moment friends-I believe your cause noble,this…this pool of ethertyne liquid,it could aliven a teleportation effort,casting all of you to the place you speak within this place-the Muntain of Defttriz”
“yes-quite-good idea-“etc they replied as waiting for the next motion to this idea.
“so too does the containment of this essence build a power-as it continues,I fear no knowledge of how to use the source could be a bit questioned-by those wishing certain safety”Sess told to the elf,as he surmised the pool walking about it.
“well(rubs chin)-there is no way to be sure the casts made upon the invoking pool were all in good taste-and therefore recognizing a more innocent spell-but other than that-yes..yes I can do so with great care-a place of ceremony for this curse you seek?”Krallizroo quickley made a crystal sphere(gleaning multi-colours like a prism)fly from his hand(integrated)to above the centere of the liquid.
“well it’s the same color as the skin of this smart fiddle –friend-though all will be see when the spell does truelly begin”mijini stated as swooping about Sess and Geleshmirk in reprise then toward Krallizroo himself.
“patience mijini-I must use the extra powers of the pool wisely-all will be done with a fine toast of magical purity-for certain-for traces of concentration-…with a hand of the lores of elven magic”stating the reprisal words in shallow elucidity-as his hands made an ether swirl towards the water-the water left from the pool and swirled about with the spell(only some).
The sphere was the main focus however,and Sess and Geleshmirk were a bit construed of wether they may be needed,as finally the pool was covered by a flitting of electric skatches that occaionally whirled like a small funnel and went into the sphere.The sound made alive this grande act as the group were intently interested,as K 1 and Kev took their swords in anticipation they might be teleported –right directly through to a battle!-so to did the others who made closer to the elf-begin to set themselves for a fight.
“now –quickly we must gather together”Krallizroo called out loudly-as the sounds of the spell itself fell through a supernatural dimension of wooshing and scattering scratchs.
The group began to dissapate,their bodies turning to ghostly sights,though not of harm,but a strtong casting by s strong sorcerer-indeed!
“Rengor!Rigor!”Sess set her beasts to be set for the get go as well,as suddenly all was still in the pool chamber-and they were there no more.

The final room of leviance,of suaght conclusions to fortioutous invocations,the chamber of light,the songroom of the tale of the disease,curse,the defining turnaround to undoing the terorrors,-the forthright deciding enviorn of which each side should lose or win the claims to endevour-….was not yet occupied by the Rellings.AS the group found themselves well and placed into it-they were equally as stumped by the lack of Rellings as how they were going to reacte if the battle did suddenly begin.Kev was needed to use the amulet-and defending him may have been the first course of actions,but even he might need the reference of more magically inclined brain-power-of say Kralizroo,Sess,or Geleshmirk.However scince a bloody desput and the war brought to being angainst being wasn’t what occurred just then,they at least had time for a make of trickery to implement the plan-or in fact the key-the amulet,proven a deciding factor in magics course.

“hey,hey now-my new friends,this is a power of necromncy turning the eyes of such spell as got me here,and we’re alone for now as well,I suggest you hurry to default this place before the zombies take into it as well.”Kralizroo turning about as the others did,some setting swords back to scabbards,and  Mijini-making a speedy lookabout-even into an open hallway a hundred feet or so.
“well I say the play remains the key-the amulet shall destroy what they ment to be,all who will fight this curse-as us now the key is for better than worse”mijini-stated loudly before any one else could rile the composure for a word after the powerfull teleportation,-and she did so flippantly mishing around Kev upon her flighting carpet.
The truth of the altar devised for this evil was layne before them,and brighted with crytals set into it.Standing 6 ft high and 10 ft across,like a wall,it had etchings and patterns,some of which focusing into the place that a more significant crystal was held.The darkened flushes upon it,spoke of conjurings that may have occurred in the past,like charry swipes of a burnt remains of wood-streaking the conotations across the beholders eye of darkened powers that struck the peacefull world with scarring luster that could spill the souls of any into the nevermore.Even beyond the icon,the room held metal raftings with traces of blood and charren sufferage,and fountains were constructed at two walls,with a pentagram of silver and a poolet that catches the water that spilled from the upside down star.Withered across the ground were stones looked to be taken as if directly from a taunting keep,or Relling castle from ancient times,brushed with the look of use from stands against wars and use.

“this can be done now,sir Gilcaroyg-if you wish I believe placing the amulet-there,may bring about the end of this”Geleshmirk,next to the altar showed the place,that an offcolored green crystal was the focus of etchings.
“redeem us key-bring the ruin of this –disease magic – bring the cleansing and destruction of all released by the mountain of Defrtiz”Kev holding the amulet forth-and looking to the others expectant interest,and finally as they aknowledged it should be in their own way-placed the amulet over the crystal-as green furry of ether strewn power began it’s bountyfull display at the first reaction of key-to curse,-amulet-to altar-destruction to destructer.


----------

